# I feel like a fatass!



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

I ate 6 cookies after dinner tonight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You know those cheap-o iced oatmeal cookies?  If I don't start my day with a big protein smoothie, I end up eating bad things.


----------



## brandi (Mar 21, 2006)

it's okay... i eat a lot too.....!!!! sometimes i eat like theres no tomorrow.... on other days i dont eat much at all.... lolz


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

I try to stay away from refined sugar/bad carbs, etc...but there are times when I just plain old want sugary, cakey, yummy garbage!


----------



## brandi (Mar 21, 2006)

hhahaha after i eat dinner im like where the sweets at? i love chocolate?


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 
_hhahaha after i eat dinner im like where the sweets at? i love chocolate?_

 

me too!  I keep a little bag of Dove dark chocolate bite size pieces in the house...I make my hubby put them in the really high cabinets over the fridge so he has to get them down one at a time for me!


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 22, 2006)

Here are some terribly bad things that I've eaten in the past week to make you feel MUCH better about yourself. I have no restraint whatsoever.
probably 6 Snickers
1/2 tub of orange sorbet
12 Voortman cheapo cookies
a bag of cookies from my Italian grocer
a box of bakery lemon cookies
some toblerone cake
Funky Monkey Booster Juice

 Also note that I have terrible memory


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw this title and my first reaction is "OMG ME TOO!"


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Here are some terribly bad things that I've eaten in the past week to make you feel MUCH better about yourself. I have no restraint whatsoever.
probably 6 Snickers
1/2 tub of orange sorbet
12 Voortman cheapo cookies
a bag of cookies from my Italian grocer
a box of bakery lemon cookies
some toblerone cake
Funky Monkey Booster Juice

 Also note that I have terrible memory_

 
oh but such good choices.... now i want half of what's on your list


----------



## oulala (Mar 22, 2006)

Why does food have to be so friggin tempting? And always when you're trying to lose weight...


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 22, 2006)

I had to giggle when reading the posts on here this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks y'all!


----------

